# Lekarze > Forum pediatryczne >  Krew z nosa przyczyny

## stysia

Witam,

Mam 16 lat i od miesiąca często leci mi  krew z nosa , zwłaszcza nad ranem. Ogólnie źle się czuję, boli mnie głowa, mięśnie i jestem oslabiona.  Co mi jest? Proszę o opinię.

----------


## susu

Powtarzające się krwawienia z nosa, także te niewielkie,  mogą być skutkiem *alergii,  polipów* lub wynikać z ogólnego *osłabienia (nawet anemii*),  *wysokiego ciśnienia krwi* czy *zaburzonej krzepliwości*.
 Najważniejsze jest ustalenie przyczyny krwawień. Pierwszym krokiem powinna być wizyta u internisty, który zmierzy ciśnienie tętnicze krwi. Gdy będzie wysokie, może powodować krwawienia. Gdy jest w normie, przyczyną może być schorzenie naczyń krwionośnych lub choroby wątroby, także marskość.

Częste krwawienia z nosa wywołują niektóre leki, np. *nasercowe* oraz duże dawki *aspiryny*. By stwierdzić obniżoną krzepliwość krwi, wykonuje się specjalne badania. Jeżeli internista nie znajdzie usprawiedliwienia dla częstych krwotoków, konieczna będzie wizyta u laryngologa.
Krew z nosa może płynąć przy zmianach zapalnych błony śluzowej, po i*nfekcjach* połączonych  z *silnym katarem*. Ale mogą  to być też pierwsze sygnały przewlekłego *nieżytu górnych dróg oddechowych.*
Podobne objawy daje silne wysuszenie śluzówki nosa, które dotyka osoby przebywające w klimatyzowanych, przegrzanych i niedostatecznie nawilżanych pomieszczeniach.
Błona śluzowa będzie krwawić, gdy za często korzystamy z *kropli do nosa.*Krwawienia pojawią się u osób narażonych na *wdychanie  intensywnych zapachów chemicznych*, bo uszkadzają naczynia krwionośne przegrody nosowej. Dolegliwość dotyka np. lakierników, ekspedientki sklepów z farbami, perfumerii. Naczynia krwionośne nie lubią także zbyt intensywnego czyszczenia lub wydmuchiwania nosa.
Leczenie krwawień z nosa może polegać, w zależności od przyczyny, np. na obniżeniu ciśnienia krwi, zlikwidowaniu stanu zapalnego, nawilżaniu błony śluzowej nosa. Gdy krwawienia są obfite, można zamknąć uszkodzone naczynko poprzez tzw. przyżeganie. To niezbyt bolesny zabieg, który trwa kilkadziesiąt sekund.

Czyli w skrócie: 
_krwawienie z nosa:_
Przyczyny miejscowe 

- idiopatyczne 
- uszkodzenie naczyń - mikrouraz 
- uszkodzenie naczyń większych wewnątrz nosa lub np. w zatoce 
- zapalenia błony śluzowej nosa 
- uraz nosa 
- ciało obce nosa 
- uszkodzenie zawodowe błony śluzowej nosa 
- nieżyt suchy nosa przedniego 
- guzy nosa, zatok przynosowych i nosogardła 



Przyczyny ogólne 

- choroby ogólne 
- choroby zakazne 
- choroby naczyniowe i krążeniowe 
- hormonalne 
- zaburzenia krwawienia i krzepnięcia 
- niewydolność wątroby 
- mocznica 
- krwawienia z nosa w ciąży 
- miesiączka zastępcza 
- guz chromochłonny 


Pozdrawiam :Smile:

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

> Powtarzające się krwawienia z nosa, także te niewielkie,  mogą być skutkiem *alergii,  polipów* lub wynikać z ogólnego *osłabienia (nawet anemii*),  *wysokiego ciśnienia krwi* czy *zaburzonej krzepliwości*.
>  Najważniejsze jest ustalenie przyczyny krwawień. Pierwszym krokiem powinna być wizyta u internisty, który zmierzy ciśnienie tętnicze krwi. Gdy będzie wysokie, może powodować krwawienia. Gdy jest w normie, przyczyną może być schorzenie naczyń krwionośnych lub choroby wątroby, także marskość.
> 
> Częste krwawienia z nosa wywołują niektóre leki, np. *nasercowe* oraz duże dawki *aspiryny*. By stwierdzić obniżoną krzepliwość krwi, wykonuje się specjalne badania. Jeżeli internista nie znajdzie usprawiedliwienia dla częstych krwotoków, konieczna będzie wizyta u laryngologa.
> Krew z nosa może płynąć przy zmianach zapalnych błony śluzowej, po i*nfekcjach* połączonych  z *silnym katarem*. Ale mogą  to być też pierwsze sygnały przewlekłego *nieżytu górnych dróg oddechowych.*
> Podobne objawy daje silne wysuszenie śluzówki nosa, które dotyka osoby przebywające w klimatyzowanych, przegrzanych i niedostatecznie nawilżanych pomieszczeniach.
> Błona śluzowa będzie krwawić, gdy za często korzystamy z *kropli do nosa.*Krwawienia pojawią się u osób narażonych na *wdychanie  intensywnych zapachów chemicznych*, bo uszkadzają naczynia krwionośne przegrody nosowej. Dolegliwość dotyka np. lakierników, ekspedientki sklepów z farbami, perfumerii. Naczynia krwionośne nie lubią także zbyt intensywnego czyszczenia lub wydmuchiwania nosa.
> Leczenie krwawień z nosa może polegać, w zależności od przyczyny, np. na obniżeniu ciśnienia krwi, zlikwidowaniu stanu zapalnego, nawilżaniu błony śluzowej nosa. Gdy krwawienia są obfite, można zamknąć uszkodzone naczynko poprzez tzw. przyżeganie. To niezbyt bolesny zabieg, który trwa kilkadziesiąt sekund.
> 
> ...


Rzeczywiście najważniejsze jest ustalenie przyczyny krwawień. Pierwszym krokiem powinna być wizyta u internisty, który zmierzy ciśnienie tętnicze krwi. Gdy będzie wysokie, może powodować krwawienia. Gdy jest w normie, przyczyną może być schorzenie naczyń krwionośnych lub choroby wątroby, także marskość.  Gdy krwawienia są obfite, można zamknąć uszkodzone naczynko poprzez tzw. przyżeganie. To niezbyt bolesny zabieg, który trwa kilkadziesiąt sekund.

----------

